

Emailgraph: Turn your email into social graphs - motters
http://sluggish.homelinux.net/wiki/Emailgraph

======
a3_nm
Down, here is the Google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WTgUnz...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WTgUnzt7mm4J:sluggish.homelinux.net/wiki/Emailgraph&hl=en&client=iceweasel-a&strip=1)

Here is the project page on launchpad: <https://launchpad.net/emailgraph>

Beware, the source archive is a tarbomb.

~~~
LiveTheDream
> Beware, the source archive is a tarbomb.

Thanks for the warning.

